# Smash Camp 2014



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2014)

Smash Camp 2014 is around the corner!​
Well, it's been a while since I've actually been on here, but hello! I'm here to announce that we are having Smash Camp 2014 this year! Pre-Camp is July 1st through 5th and Camp starts on the 6th! 

Now some of you might not know what Smash Camp is. Every year since the original NSider, Spirit, a member here from a long ways away started Smash Camp with a small group of people and it has slowly evolved into what it is today. It originally started out as a Super Smash Brothers centered online forum for a week where we would hold tournaments as well as Flash game tournaments and whatnot. But now, we hold Mario Kart tournaments, Kid Icarus tournaments, along with all of the original stuff. However, my descriptions cannot accurately describe Smash Camp. Why not find out for yourself at Smash Camp 2014!

Smash Camp 2014


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

The Kid Icarus tournaments sound fun.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 15, 2014)

I second the Kid Icarus tournaments. That'll give me a great reason to finish the game.

Signed up, though I am assuming it's still under construction since there's nothing there at the moment.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2014)

Yea, we're still in the planning stages. And if Jeremy's still around, no, you will not be staff this time.


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this c:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2014)

ALRIGHT. GOT MY ACCOUNT READY TO GO, CAN'T WAIT TO NOT BE PART OF THE WINNING CABIN AGAIN THIS YEAR 

In all seriousness, I love participating in this thing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2014)

Tom said:


> ALRIGHT. GOT MY ACCOUNT READY TO GO, CAN'T WAIT TO NOT BE PART OF THE WINNING CABIN AGAIN THIS YEAR
> 
> In all seriousness, I love participating in this thing.


Oh hey, Tom!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2014)

Bacon Boy said:


> Oh hey, Tom!



Hey man, hear about Pluto? 

If ya'll need more hands, I'd be willing to help out in whatever ways I can.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2014)

What games do you guys plan on playing?


Kinda sucks that Brawl is out of the question seeing as the Wifi shut down a few weeks ago.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking forward to good ol Smash Bros 3ds :') I'll be there for sure then


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 15, 2014)

Never joined this kind of thing before! I may consider joining the Mario Kart (8 and 7, I'm assuming) tournaments.

Does a cabin count for all of the games in Smash Camp or just a specific one (like a Mario Kart Cabin, and then a Kid Icarus Cabin)?


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2014)

I join this every year but I never participate oops


----------



## Smith (Jun 16, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> What games do you guys plan on playing?
> 
> 
> Kinda sucks that Brawl is out of the question seeing as the Wifi shut down a few weeks ago.



There is a way around that but I don't know if that's going to be looked into.


----------



## Curry (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm staff at Smash Camp with Bacon and I figured I could answer some of the questions I saw here.
-Games for the tournaments are still being looked into and talked about, any suggestions are welcome!
-Cabins are decided completely by splitting people up and diversifying the forums to cabins. What this means is that there isn't a cabin that is like "The Bell Tree," but instead you will be spread out and share a few Bell Tree members as well as other members from the other participating forums. This also means there isn't anything like a "Mario Kart" or "Kid Icarus" cabin.

If you guys have any more questions, feel free to ask and I'm sure Bacon or I can answer them for you.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 16, 2014)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Hey guys, I'm staff at Smash Camp with Bacon and I figured I could answer some of the questions I saw here.
> -Games for the tournaments are still being looked into and talked about, any suggestions are welcome!
> -Cabins are decided completely by splitting people up and diversifying the forums to cabins. What this means is that there isn't a cabin that is like "The Bell Tree," but instead you will be spread out and share a few Bell Tree members as well as other members from the other participating forums. This also means there isn't anything like a "Mario Kart" or "Kid Icarus" cabin.
> 
> If you guys have any more questions, feel free to ask and I'm sure Bacon or I can answer them for you.



In that case, I probably won't be joining Smash Camp. I barely have any online games to play except Mario Kart 8, so I feel like a spot would be wasted by me. I will definitely spectate though!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 16, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> In that case, I probably won't be joining Smash Camp. I barely have any online games to play except Mario Kart 8, so I feel like a spot would be wasted by me. I will definitely spectate though!


The tournaments are optional! Typically the most points and such come from various daily activities like getting a high score in a flash game, finding items for a scavenger hunt, or making a cabin flag.


----------



## Curry (Jun 16, 2014)

BlueLeaf said:


> In that case, I probably won't be joining Smash Camp. I barely have any online games to play except Mario Kart 8, so I feel like a spot would be wasted by me. I will definitely spectate though!


I can bet Mario Kart 8 will be there.  Also, like Tom said, most points come from the activities he mentioned, tournaments are completely optional.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 16, 2014)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I can bet Mario Kart 8 will be there.  Also, like Tom said, most points come from the activities he mentioned, tournaments are completely optional.



That's very good news, I will most likely join! I'm all for the activies mentioned.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll be more convinced of things once the website gets sorted. Holding out hope for some Kid Icarus Uprising Multiplayer though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2014)

We typically do the Kid Icarus one. And since Brawl is down (for those of you that still believe Homebrew is a no no ), we will be finding other tournaments to do!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been anticipating this announcement! I hope to see you all in Cabin 2 this year hint hint


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I've been anticipating this announcement! I hope to see you all in Cabin 2 this year hint hint



I don't get it...


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 18, 2014)

Bacon Boy said:


> I don't get it...



Last year we got to request what cabins we got put in but they weren't necessarily the ones we got put in. I think I was in 2 last year so if you all are still going by requests, I'll request it again.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Last year we got to request what cabins we got put in but they weren't necessarily the ones we got put in. I think I was in 2 last year so if you all are still going by requests, I'll request it again.



...I still don't get it...


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 18, 2014)

Bacon Boy said:


> ...I still don't get it...


There is nothing to get, it wasn't directed at you. I was reminding others to request the best cabin


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh! I get it now! It's a pun!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I've been anticipating this announcement! I hope to see you all in Cabin 2 this year hint hint









I regret making this "flag".  Cabin two best cabin!


----------



## Curry (Jul 4, 2014)

Smash Camp pre-camp has officially started! Join today guys!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2014)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Smash Camp pre-camp has officially started! Join today guys!


Or tomorrow! Whichever is convenient for you!


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey guys, is there any chance that I can join this? I'm not 100% sure what it is but if it has to do with Smash Bros. then I'm in! ^^


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 5, 2014)

You can join it! I did it last year and had a lot of fun. It's pre-camp right now though but you can still join us!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 5, 2014)

If anyone wants coaching, hit me up. I do a little Smashing on the side, just enough to buy a couple games to put 'em in the collection.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 6, 2014)

If you're not in Cabin 3, you are in the WRONG CABIN.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> If you're not in Cabin 3, you are in the WRONG CABIN.



This man is a liar.

CABIN TWO FOR THE WIN (even though this is my first year and I'm part-clueless)


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 6, 2014)

Is it too late to join? I'd like to join in if I'm able to .


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Is it too late to join? I'd like to join in if I'm able to .



It's not too late at all! But it's *preferred* (not required) you sign up tonight, or else you'll be missing the start tomorrow.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> It's not too late at all! But it's *preferred* (not required) you sign up tonight, or else you'll be missing the start tomorrow.



Cool. Thanks for the info, FireNinja1.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't mind what cabins everyone joins but Cabin 2 is going to stomp the competition this year, I can feel it!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 6, 2014)

Yea I'll be cheering from the sidelines. Only have Brawl... . But I'm looking forward to the other events in camp.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 6, 2014)

i just signed up, hopefully i'll make a few friends. all i got is mario kart 7 ahaha


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 6, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> i just signed up, hopefully i'll make a few friends. all i got is mario kart 7 ahaha



In the same boat, only I only have Pok?mon X (as in one that I've completed). So hopefully there will be some battles.


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 6, 2014)

*I signed up long ago, just posted in the Sorting Hat thread, although to be honest I have no idea whats going on. There's no FAQ or anything to answer any questions and the only other forum thats labeled "Pre-Camp" gives me a Access Denied Error even while signed in.*


----------



## Jollian (Jul 6, 2014)

yeah it is a bit confusing, but i think i mostly figured it out. And yeah I also have Pokemon X and of course New Leaf! if they do battles tho my pokemon aren't even at level 100 >.> i abandoned them for acnl kinda i should check on them


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 6, 2014)

O-O WHAT IS THIS SOMEBODY EXPLAIN

I've signed up already


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 6, 2014)

*Apparently I'm Cabin 3 now.

EDIT: I'm out. There won't be any events I'm interested in doing. Apparently there will be no Kid Icarus tourney, which was really the only reason I signed up.

Oh well. Good luck to everyone and have fun.*


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

in smash camp do you just fight pplz in ssbb


----------



## Jollian (Jul 7, 2014)

They have Mario kart 7 and 8 tournaments and a pokemon showdown tournament as of now. They are also doing flash games and scavenger hunts


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

Pokemon Showdown YESSS!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it too late to do the Pokemon showdown tournament?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Pokemon Showdown YESSS!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is it too late to do the Pokemon showdown tournament?


no sign ups only opened two hours ago. Are you signed up and in a Cabin?


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

wait wait im so confused how do I sign up for that tournament and get a cabin? I only just made an account


----------



## Serk102 (Jul 7, 2014)

Awww man, so glad I decided to check the forums, I completely forgot about smash camp! The memories....


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

HALP!!


----------



## Jollian (Jul 7, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> HALP!!



You have to make a post in the Sorting Hat thread so you can get into a cabin. Once you're in you can view all the other threads regarding the competitions and conversations and such


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

oh TYSSSSSSSM!!!!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

does this require commitment?

- - - Post Merge - - -

like every day?


----------



## Jollian (Jul 7, 2014)

well it''s recommended i think so you can help your cabin, but you can just do whatever you can


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm Cabin 3 ;_; NUUU!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 7, 2014)

Camp has started, but you can still join if anyone still wants to participate.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *Apparently I'm Cabin 3 now.
> 
> EDIT: I'm out. There won't be any events I'm interested in doing. Apparently there will be no Kid Icarus tourney, which was really the only reason I signed up.
> 
> Oh well. Good luck to everyone and have fun.*


GET BACK HERE YOU! We need your points! >:V



Serk102 said:


> Awww man, so glad I decided to check the forums, I completely forgot about smash camp! The memories....


Howdy oldtimer!



JellofishXD said:


> does this require commitment?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like every day?


Yes. Not long really unless you participate in the tournaments, then expect to spend a lot of time.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

Hmm will my time zone affect this???


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jul 7, 2014)

Can I sign up for cabin 2?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 7, 2014)

You sure can, you must sign up and request Cabin 2 from the Smash Camp site 

Edit: You may not get into Cabin 2 but that's okay, do your best for the cabin you are placed in!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Hmm will my time zone affect this???



The camp runs off EST -5 time so it'll play a factor depending on your time zone.


----------



## Serk102 (Jul 7, 2014)

Tom said:


> Howdy oldtimer!



Hey there TOM! It's good to see that you're still around man! Too bad you were placed in a cabin that's going to lose this year!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2014)

Serk102 said:


> Hey there TOM! It's good to see that you're still around man! Too bad you were placed in a cabin that's going to lose this year!



We may be down in points now, but slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

Tom said:


> We may be down in points now, but slow and steady wins the race!



wait where down on POINTS!!!!!????


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> wait where down on POINTS!!!!!????



We were in last at time of posting. This goes to other cabins participants too, but make sure you guys do the games and scavenger hunt for the day if you can!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2014)

CABIN 2 WOOO <3


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 8, 2014)

It looks like the flash game winners helped determined the outcome of the first day.  Cabin 2 did the best in those thanks to just one member.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> It looks like the flash game winners helped determined the outcome of the first day.  Cabin 2 did the best in those thanks to just one member.



Who was it? I sent mine in but i didnt hit the high scores.


----------



## f11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Second Place is still good...right?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 8, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Who was it? I sent mine in but i didnt hit the high scores.



It says in the day 2 thread.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> It says in the day 2 thread.



A whoops didn't look, I've been trying to get good scores on the flash


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

i just joined and i am so lost
i think im going in cabin 4???


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i just joined and i am so lost
> i think im going in cabin 4???



YOU SHOULD CABIN 2


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

Lauren said:


> YOU SHOULD CABIN 2



ITS TOO LATE I DIDNT KNOW WHAT I WAS DOING (and still dont)


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ITS TOO LATE I DIDNT KNOW WHAT I WAS DOING (and still dont)



sdklnfgdlkjgnkdf mnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ITS TOO LATE I DIDNT KNOW WHAT I WAS DOING (and still dont)



yes yyou did ;_; I witnessed the heartbreaking moment

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anyone wanna try out my pokemon team dont care which cabin its god experiencce


----------



## f11 (Jul 8, 2014)

yeee we're first again


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 8, 2014)

pls pplz


----------



## Lauren (Jul 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> yeee we're first again



Think again ;-D


----------



## Alice (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh? Is it too late? I'm thinking about signing up.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh? Is it too late? I'm thinking about signing up.



Nope, it's not too late at all.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 9, 2014)

I WON MY POKEMON SHOWDOWN BRACKET WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

